# Talk to me about insurance



## BrianE (Nov 22, 2010)

Currently separated and have 2 girls 2 and 8. 2 yo is on my insurance because of problems during birth, all fine now. 8 year old is on individual plan with Ex because to expensive to be on mine.

Lawyer says it'll be best if I can pay for both of their insurances. Problem is my damn company has the most expensive plans because they need it for themselves. Just to add my 2 girls we are talking almost $800/mo.

Now, I know there are some plans to help but seems I make to much at $43k/year.

Can someone please guide me in what to do. I just don't need this extra stress on top of everything else now.


----------



## mentallydrained (Oct 7, 2010)

Brian, is your plan an employer sponsored group plan? By what you have stated, your portion of the monthly premium is $800? Wow!! Must be some major medical issues going on within that group! That's how group plans are rated. Take demographics, number of eligible employees, and combine all medical conditions to figure out premium. If the group is really small, 2 or 3 major medical conditions can really rack the rates for those who are young and healthy.

Without getting into to much privacy, do you know if your 2yr old's condition is considered non-insurable? Might be worth looking into an individual policy for her. Plus, with the new federal mandates, children under age 19 cannot be denied coverage so now that I'm speaking out loud, your 2 yr old can get an individual plan. The snafoo in that, a some carriers no longer offer child only policies, or if they do, and one does have a medical condition that is claims costly, they will max load the rate so high you can't afford.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

Are you able to pay both of their insurances as they stand now? If so, you could just put a clause in the divorce judgement that says that you will pay for their insurance and you just keep the one on yours and either pay your ex or the insurance company for the other one. I can't really see any reason why they'd require you to put them both on the same policy just to pay them both.


----------



## BrianE (Nov 22, 2010)

I can't pay hers either. Exs and oldest is $580/mo.

I think I found a solution though. I can have primary and secondary coverage. I'll keep the insurance I have at work since it's 100% paid for and great coverage. This way I can still go to therapy and all that very cheaply.

Then get a secondary plan for me and the girls. I found a decent plan though anthem for $300/mo with $1000 deductable and the rest is average.

My biggest concern is me still being able to go to therapy with everthing going on and also being able to get my meds.


----------



## mentallydrained (Oct 7, 2010)

Brain,
Make sure if you got that Anthem quote via online/internet or #800...they aren't just giving you a SuperPreferred rate to hook you into applying. I've been in this industry 13 yrs. Some of them get paid based on applications so as long as they can get you to apply, they get paid a bonus. Wether it goes through or not doesn't matter.

Just being upfront with you. I hate seeing people get screwed and not be told truth. Once they obtain hts/wts medical info and or medication info...it's a whole new ballgame and rate.


----------



## BrianE (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. Will keep that in mind when talking to them on the phone. But honestly, just about anything will be better then $900+/mo which is what it's going to be if I siwtch them to my plan with the company.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh health insurance is a nightmare. As a nation we are going to have to go to socialized health care. But, in the meantime it is a real challenge. I'm not sure what state you are in. In my state there is a chance both children would be eligible for the state funded program until age 18. In fact, both of my daughters received full medicaid after my whooping $220,000 medical bill. Check in your state and see if a similar program is available to you.


----------

